# Hello from Kent!



## robharvey (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi all


I'm a composer and sound designer working on Big Finish Dr Who audio dramas. 

I've been having a go at epic score music for a little while now. Let me know what you think! 
<iframe width="100%" height="450" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>

Rob


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 26, 2016)

Enjoy your time here Harvey, so a welcome to you.

Since I am not into epic trailer stuff there will be plenty of other who can offer you their views.


----------



## robharvey (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks Simon! 

What sort of stuff do you do?


I also do ambient type music. 

<iframe width="100%" height="450" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 26, 2016)

(just saying hello to a fellow Kent resident  )


----------



## robharvey (Apr 26, 2016)

Guy Rowland said:


> (just saying hello to a fellow Kent resident  )


All the best people are from kent


----------



## Arbee (Apr 27, 2016)

robharvey said:


> All the best people are from kent


Ditto that (although I haven't lived there for MANY years)!


----------



## Karma (Apr 27, 2016)

robharvey said:


> All the best people are from kent


Hear hear!


----------



## Barrie B (Apr 27, 2016)

I've _been_ to Kent, does that count?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 27, 2016)

Kent is my favourite cricket team, although it should really be Surrey.


----------



## robharvey (Apr 29, 2016)

Barrie B said:


> I've _been_ to Kent, does that count?



Have you spent any time in Tunbridge Wells. Or have you basked in the sunshine and general good willed attitude (ha!) that comes with being a kentian? Or maybe spent an evening in the Tunbridge Wells Forum? 

If the answer is yes then you truly are a kentian, and know how bad it really is.


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 29, 2016)

Sussex > Kent


----------



## robharvey (Apr 29, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Sussex > Kent


I have to agree with you.


----------



## chrisr (Apr 29, 2016)

robharvey said:


> Have you spent any time in Tunbridge Wells. Or have you basked in the sunshine and general good willed attitude (ha!) that comes with being a kentian? Or maybe spent an evening in the Tunbridge Wells Forum?
> 
> If the answer is yes then you truly are a kentian, and know how bad it really is.



Isn't the term either "Kentish Man" or "Man of Kent"?

Either way, by strange coincidence it was suggested to me a few weeks back that Barrie B is actually a "Salopian"...? Mr B?


----------



## robharvey (Apr 29, 2016)

chrisr said:


> Isn't the term either "Kentish Man" or "Man of Kent"?
> 
> Either way, by strange coincidence it was suggested to me a few weeks back that Barrie B is actually a "Salopian"...? Mr B?


I prefer my lingo to be unisex.


----------



## Coincidental (Apr 29, 2016)

robharvey said:


> I have to agree with you.


I was born and brought up in Kent, but I made the move to Sussex and have never regretted it. It does leave me rather conflicted when they play cricket against each other though. Tunbridge Wells is now a border town where I meet up with family members. I like to imagine it has an edgy, dangerous, "no man's land" vibe when I go there, but it's quite hard work.


----------



## chrisr (Apr 29, 2016)

robharvey said:


> I prefer my lingo to be unisex.


ha ha fair play!... but such a shame just 20 miles from glorious France which speaks the language of love!


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 29, 2016)

Coincidental said:


> I was born and brought up in Kent, but I made the move to Sussex and have never regretted it. It does leave me rather conflicted when they play cricket against each other though. Tunbridge Wells is now a border town where I meet up with family members. I like to imagine it has an edgy, dangerous, "no man's land" vibe when I go there, but it's quite hard work.


M8 anything North of Haywards Heath is like the outback for me. 
Seagulls!
Anyway, where were we... how are Kent's football league teams doing at the mo... oh...

(may contain sarcasm)


----------



## pixel (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi. Welcome on board on best online forum


----------



## Barrie B (May 4, 2016)

robharvey said:


> Have you spent any time in Tunbridge Wells. Or have you basked in the sunshine and general good willed attitude (ha!) that comes with being a kentian? Or maybe spent an evening in the Tunbridge Wells Forum?
> 
> If the answer is yes then you truly are a kentian, and know how bad it really is.



Hi Rob, - I can confirm playing at the Assembly Rooms in Tunbridge Wells in my gigging days - longer ago than I care to say....there was some hilarity as the main part of the hall had chairs with metal frames and we wondered if we were going to have an audience entirely in wheel chairs...does that count? I've also recorded in the chapel at Tonbridge School, but that would make me a foreigner wouldn't it?


----------



## Barrie B (May 4, 2016)

chrisr said:


> Isn't the term either "Kentish Man" or "Man of Kent"?
> 
> Either way, by strange coincidence it was suggested to me a few weeks back that Barrie B is actually a "Salopian"...? Mr B?



Oh, here's a good opportunity to become a man of mystery....I'm certainly not from Shrewsbury.......who's going around dissin' me?


----------



## robharvey (May 4, 2016)

Barrie B said:


> Hi Rob, - I can confirm playing at the Assembly Rooms in Tunbridge Wells in my gigging days - longer ago than I care to say....there was some hilarity as the main part of the hall had chairs with metal frames and we wondered if we were going to have an audience entirely in wheel chairs...does that count? I've also recorded in the chapel at Tonbridge School, but that would make me a foreigner wouldn't it?



I mean yeah, the chapel I don't think even records anymore. Tonbridge school don't really do much for music around here unless you're studying classical music. Which would be fine if they actually contributed anything to the local music. As it is there's a crap pup behind the police station, that does "jam nights", called the Punch and Judy!

I think they still have those same chairs with all odd numbers on in the main hall in the assembly rooms. I saw Dr John there with only about 26 other people in the audience. Needs a refurbish!


----------



## passsacaglia (May 4, 2016)

robharvey said:


> Have you spent any time in Tunbridge Wells. Or have you basked in the sunshine and general good willed attitude (ha!) that comes with being a kentian? Or maybe spent an evening in the Tunbridge Wells Forum?
> 
> If the answer is yes then you truly are a kentian, and know how bad it really is.


Love Tunbridge wells, was there 2 years go (time flies!) and Kent is also one of my favorite Swedish pop bands (they have some english versions of their tracks like 747), Great combo :D  
But that journey throught the old old English landscape til we got to Tunbridge Wells, whouah, loved it!


----------



## chrisr (May 5, 2016)

Barrie B said:


> Oh, here's a good opportunity to become a man of mystery....I'm certainly not from Shrewsbury.......who's going around dissin' me?



ha ha - PM'd you... (or 'conversation'-ed as it seems to be called here)


----------



## robharvey (May 6, 2016)

Is anybody coming to Brian Tylers Concert tomorrow in London?


----------



## robharvey (May 11, 2016)

Hi all, check out this orchestral track I've written. Has smatterings of djembe and cowbell all over it giving it an african feel.


----------



## robharvey (Jun 4, 2016)

Had this on the back burner for a little while. Let me know what you think!


----------



## robharvey (Jun 8, 2016)

Here's a piece I've written using bare contrapuntal harmony


----------



## Geo Hanlin (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi Robert,

I like your score. Nice work.


----------



## SagZodiac (Jun 12, 2016)

Welcome


----------

